# Beginner Horseback Riding Lessons in D.C. Metro Area



## justinlmx02 (6 mo ago)

I’m a 20-year-old college student who is looking to take weekly horseback riding lessons while attending school in Washington, D.C. this fall.

I have done some research, and unfortunately there do not seem to be many listed choices (i.e., stables or trainers prominently advertised on Google and the internet/social media) in my area. So, I was wondering if anyone on this for us lives in/around D.C., and could provide me with some assistance in my search, or refer me to some stables/instructors who don’t advertise much digitally

Here’s a little background information about me: I started taking English riding lessons while living at home this summer, and hope to have taken 5-6 before returning to school (so I’m basically a total beginner). I would like to spend no more on $100 per weekly lesson if at all possible, and a 60-minute lesson would be ideal. I live in the Brookland neighborhood of D.C. (which is in the northeast part of the city), and do not plan to have a car while at school. I’m willing to venture outside the city (specifically into the Maryland suburbs) for lessons, but it would have to be at a stable that either a) is easily accessible by D.C. public transportation, or b) has an instructor (or student living in my area) who could provide me with reliable transportation each week. If someone were to provide me with transportation to/from the stable, they wouldn’t necessarily have to come all the way to school to get me - it could definitely involve something like meeting them at the closest metro station etc. 

A lesson program that is geared towards college kids would be perfect, but I recognize that could be hard to come by.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Have you looked at Rock Creek?


----------



## justinlmx02 (6 mo ago)

I have, and I did reach out to them via email. But I haven’t heard back, and saw on their website that they suspended their private lesson program a couple years back due to COVID (and don’t seem to have brought it back).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Private isn't necessarily better. A well run group lesson teaches you quite a bit about ring etiquette and timing. A mix of the two is great as you can use private to work out any issues you have trouble getting past in a group lesson.

ETA these skills translate to other places you'd ride along with other people.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are willing to drive an hour then there are a lot places in the prince Willian and Nokesville area. I don't know the DC area as well but would imagine if you are willing to drive south the prices will go down.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess you've already checked to see if the place where you're going to school has an equestrian team or offers classes?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Open up a bit more territory is use the Metro, then a Uber or Lyft from the station to your destination has you not dependent on a stable patron but a for hire taxi with a glorified name.

You are not far from *nice* horse country... 
A lot of good establishments abound for lessons with a bit of pre-planning on your part.

Some listings I found maybe to give you places to look in proximity to where you live and university you attend.








Horseback riding lessons, camps and trail rides in and around Washington, DC - Beltway Bambinos


Rock Creek Park Horse Stables– Washington, DCDeep in the woods of Rock Creek Park, you can find peace in the company of horses and those who love them. Rock Creek […]




www.beltwaybambinos.com









DC Riding Stables | Equitrekking


Horseback riding trails in the Washington, D.C. metropolitan area are ablaze with colorful foliage. Visit one of Equitrekking's top picks for your autumn fix!




equitrekking.com






https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=horse+riding+lessons&find_loc=Washington%2C+DC


🐴....


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

The metro goes from Brookland not too far from a place called Meadowbrook Stables in Chevy Chase, MD. You can get a fair ways on the metro (subway) but the last 10-20 minutes will almost certainly be taxi/lyft/uber.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Have you looked at Rock Creek?


 Ha ha, I was going to mention Rock Creek and @QtrBel beat me to it. I used to show a lot at Meadowbrook. My blind friend rode for years at Rock Creek and I used to drive her there and watch her lessons. There are a lot of places in Virginia also, some low key places and some snooty ones. Culpepper, Centerville, Middleburg. And there is Montgomery Co. in Maryland. I can think of Bascule Farm, but I think that one is pretty high powered. Horse Boarding & Training in Maryland | Bascule Farm LLC There are a lot that are much more low-key too.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Without a car and relying on Metro and buses, I probably wouldn't venture anywhere requiring more than one transfer. More than that and you're very much at the mercy of delays.


----------

